# COQUITLAM | Lougheed Heights | 39 fl | 29 fl | 24 fl | U/C



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A partnership between BlueSky Properties and Bosa Properties will add three pinnacles to the Coquitlam skyline at Foster Avenue and North Road. Under construction and now rising above neighbouring townhomes, the dense Lougheed Heights development between Burquitlam Station and Lougheed Town Centre on the Evergreen Line exemplifies the relationship between transit and density.



















The first two towers hit the market contemporaneously. Offering 336 units between them, the 39-storey tallest tower, located in the middle of the complex, meets the street with a low podium topped with an outdoor amenity space.

The 29-storey Marquee, located next to North Road, is the final condominium and townhouse building within the development. The 242-unit structure will contain 17,000 square feet of its own amenity space, including a pool deck, kitchen-equipped social lounge, dining room, and barbecue terrace.

https://vancouver.skyrisecities.com/news/2018/03/lougheed-heights-add-three-towers-coquitlam-skyline


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC01337 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC01341 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC01346 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC01350 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC01356 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4513 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_4526 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_4521 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_4519 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_4515 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_4509 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6450 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6447 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6441 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6436 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6434 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6431 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC01897 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC01890 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC01881 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC01879 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC01877 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC01875 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC01873 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC01870 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1919 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1920 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1923 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1924 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1925 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1927 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1929 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0419 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0424 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5506 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5507 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5508 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5509 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5512 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5513 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5515 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2387 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2389 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2390 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2391 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2393 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2395 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2396 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2399 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2400 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2402 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

3 parts series



IMG_7413 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7416 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7418 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7420 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7421 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7424 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7425 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7427 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Part 2

IMG_7428 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7429 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7430 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7431 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7432 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7433 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7434 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7435 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7436 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7437 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7438 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7439 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7440 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7449 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7451 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7453 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8707 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8708 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8714 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8716 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8717 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8718 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8727 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8728 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8730 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------

